# Composition Analysis, Mountains by Hans Zimmer



## RRBE Sound (Dec 11, 2016)

Dear all! 

I am writing a huge paper on my university, and though this have completely nothing to do with this thread, I have to say that the complete score/soundtrack of Interstellar is fantastic to work/write to!! 

So to the main point: I love the track ''Mountains'' by Hans Zimmer, and as I just last week had a lecture with Zain Effendi, who made me realise the importance of bass in a track. 

Therefore I wonder, as I haven't been able to find out my self, what or/and how the downwards, kind of mumberling base sounds are made?

If you have any idea, pleas let me know...!  

Here is the track, the part is around the middle. 


Thank you for time ans interest!! :D 

All the best
Rune


----------

